# Gateway computer won't conntect to WiFi...



## AzureKitsuneChan

My step mom got a brand spanking new gateway computer on Friday.. Except, it wont connect to our router. All other computers and wifi using technology connect perfectly, but this computer, for whatever reason, cannot. Her computer is the only computer in the house which is running Windows 8 - maybe that's why, but the computer CAME with windows 8. We have tried turning off the antivirus, restarting the router, restarting the computer. I dont really know what else to do... Also, even sitting RIGHT next to the router, it only gets, at the most, 2 bars in the networks screen.. Where, I can sit across the house and still have a full signal with mine. Does anyone know what to do?

(Also, we lost the disc for the router, so we cant do anything to it that requires the disc.)


----------



## etaf

you dont need a disk for the router - so thats not an issue



> Also, even sitting RIGHT next to the router, it only gets, at the most, 2 bars in the networks screen..


 sounds like an adapter / aerial issue

if you connect the PC to the router by cable does it work OK ?

run this program and post back a screen shot - with the PC about 4-6ft away from the router
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

I can do that, but... How do I post a screen shot or install anything on a computer that wont hook up to the internet?


----------



## etaf

as i described


> If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
> Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program.
> You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

Sorry it took so long. She procrastinated.

We did find out that plugging the computer directly into the router DOES connect, but the wifi itself will not.


----------



## etaf

as it is brand new - you may want to return to shop

if a laptop - Are you able to try any other wireless connections at friends or cafe

from that screen shot - she can see the wireless and has an IP so something my be blocking access

you could try logging into the router and removing the wireless security - set to none or disable are usually the options 
then see if the PC will connect to the router - if it does 
then log back into the router and put the wireless security back on and see if that now works - often fixes issues when PCs will not connect the first time

otherwise try a tcp/ip reset - see how below

Not sure what firewall trialware you get with Gateway , it may be blocking access to wireless - What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc

it may also be worth looking at updating the driver - whats the exact model of the gateway PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Gateway's web site. That drop in signal strength could be a driver issue, a defective adapter, a router issue, or simply some temporary obstruction. Try Xirrus about 10 to 15 feet from the router.


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

How do we get into the router? We've been meaning to change the password, anyway. But have no idea how to. Its a netgear router, if that helps. In any case, she can't take the computer back to the store, as it was a gift from her mother and her mother lives quite a bit away. The shop is too far to return it. Outside of that, she CAN connect to the router, but it says "Limited Access" and never gives her access to the internet for more than a few minutes. When she trouble shoots it comes up with something along the lines of "IP is not valid"


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

TerryNet said:


> Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Gateway's web site. That drop in signal strength could be a driver issue, a defective adapter, a router issue, or simply some temporary obstruction. Try Xirrus about 10 to 15 feet from the router.


The other laptops connect fine without a loss in signal, so I don't think it's a router problem.


----------



## etaf

the signal is low -70 is the limit for a robust connection (note the negative number)

can we see an xirrus screen shot from one of the other laptops in the same position as the faulty laptop 
also as requested by TerryNet


> Try Xirrus about 10 to 15 feet from the router.





> Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from Gateway's web site.


 have you tried to update the driver ? whats the exact model of the gateway support site here http://support.gateway.com/product/



> How do we get into the router? We've been meaning to change the password, anyway. But have no idea how to. Its a netgear router,


 whats the exact model of the router 
connect to the router with a cable and then depending on the model - then open internet explorer and then you need to type the following into the address bar of the web browser http://www.routerlogin.net or the router's LAN IP
address (the default is 192.168.1.1)

then a screen appears for username and password to enter the router configuration pages the defaults are
Username = admin
Password = password


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

The driver is up to date - or so says the computer. Anyway, I attached my computer's Xirrus report


----------



## etaf

> Anyway, I attached my computer's Xirrus report


 so this is from your machine in the same location as your mothers faulty PC



> The driver is up to date - or so says the computer


 i would still download the driver and install it - often it says its upto data, and even doing an update from the PC does not always work - so doing a re-install this way - can fix issues

i would suggest she has a faulty wireless adapter - 
you get a very good signal of -31 and she gets -70

it may be the adapter aerial is loose - sometimes the wireless adapter is under a flap on the bottom of the laptop and taking it out and pushing back in can make sure its seated all OK - plus make sure the aerial is connected correctly


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

Updating drivers from the website worked...


----------



## etaf

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## AzureKitsuneChan

Ok, I was wrong. She updated them, and it worked for the day. Then, she turned it off and when she came back in the morning, it was not working again. This entire thing is impossible


----------



## etaf

sounds like a faulty adapter - i would probably return to the shop


> she can't take the computer back to the store, as it was a gift from her mother and her mother lives quite a bit away.


 so you may have to talk to the shop and see how they handle the issue , there may be a way to get a replacement delivered


----------



## TerryNet

Some people say I'm crazy to worry about this, but I still do ...

It's possible that Windows Update found an incorrect driver and installed it when the PC was shut down. I would check to make sure that the correct driver is still the installed one. And don't expect Windows or Device Manager to make that check; you have to do it yourself.


----------

